# Shingle Roofs



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

We do Shingle roofs over here, tho not very much. The weather here is a bit too blowy for them I think, but I was wondering-How long does a Shingle roof properly fixed last for? I did one over 20 years ago & its still fine, a lot to do with the pitch I think-about 35 degrees
When you get a Tile/Slate roof here-you would reasonably expect it to last 50 years for Roof tiles & possibly 80-100 years for slate & I personally know that my Torch -On modified Bitumen Roofs will last at least 25 years.
Is the heat in Summer a factor on Shingle roofs not lasting as long in US, as it seems to me they get torn off regularly.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

In southern states I have seen 12 year old 3-tab shingle roofs "properly installed" fail due to the blistering heat.
In northern states I have seen them fail in the same time frame due to blistering cold.

I live in the mid-west "Ohio" and I can show you thousands of squares of 3-tabs that I installed in the 1980's that are still intact today.

The weather, wooded area or open fields and slope of pitch absolutely make a difference.
We have numerous slate roofs in my area installed in the late 1800's and early 1900's that are still intact "minus a few repairs" and holding the weather out, but the use of slate is very rare in my area and has been since the 1930's - 1940's. Tile is extremely rare in my area.

A quality shingle job "in my area" will run you $200.00 per square "new construction" for the underlayment, venting, flashing's, shingles and that's for both material & labor.
Slate, $350.00 - $450.00. (depending on tru slate or fake)
Tile, runs $100.00 plus higher than slate on average.

I guess people just want to spend less now.


----------



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

Sly you do just new construction?


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> In southern states I have seen 12 year old 3-tab shingle roofs "properly installed" fail due to the blistering heat.
> In northern states I have seen them fail in the same time frame due to blistering cold.
> 
> I live in the mid-west "Ohio" and I can show you thousands of squares of 3-tabs that I installed in the 1980's that are still intact today.
> ...


Sly
I think I will be emigrating to the states if Roof Tiling is coming in at $450-550 per sq(yds in US - mts Europe) To Supply & fix breather membrane, counters, batons, load & tile, clipping all in a diagonal pattern & ridging & finishing roof-a typical house size would be around 100m2 materials about £1500 2 days labour costs £600, scaffolding £400, skips £300 & I would receive approx £2500 for 2 days work less tax, roughly £6000 all in- not bad but in your area that would be worth £12500.Again no-one wants it as its so expensive.I can buy lower grade roof tiles at £700 per thousand , decent for £750-£800 & top quality for £900-1000!
How much are roof tiles in the US. Redland are very good tiles over here


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Nick Tomich said:


> Sly you do just new construction?


No, I do both new and old work.
On a normal year new construction accounts for the majority of my work tho.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

bpcroofing said:


> Sly
> I think I will be emigrating to the states if Roof Tiling is coming in at $450-550 per sq(yds in US - mts Europe) To Supply & fix breather membrane, counters, batons, load & tile, clipping all in a diagonal pattern & ridging & finishing roof-a typical house size would be around 100m2 materials about £1500 2 days labour costs £600, scaffolding £400, skips £300 & I would receive approx £2500 for 2 days work less tax, roughly £6000 all in- not bad but in your area that would be worth £12500.Again no-one wants it as its so expensive.I can buy lower grade roof tiles at £700 per thousand , decent for £750-£800 & top quality for £900-1000!
> How much are roof tiles in the US. Redland are very good tiles over here


The prices I put for slate and tile was actually an oops,
the price would actually be $200.00 - $300.00 higher for composite slate/tile and higher than that for the real deal.
All of my experience with tile/slate has come from new construction work with the general contractor supplying materials and me charging/supplying labor only.

I do not have enough experience with tile or slate to give a qualified opinion on which is best.
The only real tile I ever installed was clay, not sure of the manufacturer other than it was from Mexico.

Edited to add: Slate/Tile is so rare in my area that when I called the 3 main roofing material stores here in my area not one stocks real or composite (special order).


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess the BS posts on these forums will truly never end.:thumbdown:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

4 seasons said:


> I guess the BS posts on these forums will truly never end.:thumbdown:


 "even we are into roofing business and the best roofing services for our customers . "
"*Roof shingles* are a roof covering consisting of individual overlapping elements. These elements are normally flat rectangular shapes that are laid in rows without the side edges overlapping, a single layer is used to ensure a water-resistant result. Shingles are laid from the bottom edge of the roof up, with the bottom edge of each row overlapping the previous row by about one third its length. Historically, at the roof ridge there was a cap consisting of copper or lead sheeting which in modern times has been substituted by shingles with a plastic underlay."

:whistling: Non roofers. Some kinda scam I believe. It's obvious the posts are unrelated to roofing and the so called roofing link probably leads to some drive-by virus site. I'd like to warn everbody not to touch it!:blink:


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

What type of composite shingles do they have in the UK ?


Rooferjim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

RJ
Copied this from a merchants website-Roofing Shingles are lightweight, glass fibre based bitumen strip slates. They are easily installed and give the appearance of a highly decorative tiled roof finish. Roofing Shingles can be used on a wide variety of buildings, temporary or permanent, and have proved immensely popular with both professional and DIY Installers alike.

Armourglass Square-butt Roofing Shingles are available in a range of colours. Details on how to install them on garden buildings are available in the “Roofing Shingles Product Selector” Installation guidance for buildings that are subject to the Building Regulations is available in the “Armourglass PDS”




Roofing Shingles Colour Selector: Traditional Square Butt Shingles

Armourglass Square-Butt Forrest Green
Armourglass Square Butt Tile Red
Armourglass Square Butt Slate Grey
Armourglass Square Butt Dual Brown
Armourglass Square Butt Black
Complies with Class 1 EN544 Bitumen Shingles with mineral and/or synthetic reinforcements. 
Specification and test methods. Manufactured under Quality Management scheme to 
•ISO 9001/2000.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

sounds like IKO to me. a canadian company


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

They seem to be aimed at the diy market over here for sheds and garages!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats defo the case ER.
I have only ever done one full roof with them & that was a Milk Suppliers daughter who had a penchant for all things American & was eventually to move there.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

bpcroofing said:


> We do Shingle roofs over here, tho not very much. The weather here is a bit too blowy for them I think, but I was wondering-How long does a Shingle roof properly fixed last for? I did one over 20 years ago & its still fine, a lot to do with the pitch I think-about 35 degrees
> When you get a Tile/Slate roof here-you would reasonably expect it to last 50 years for Roof tiles & possibly 80-100 years for slate & I personally know that my Torch -On modified Bitumen Roofs will last at least 25 years.
> Is the heat in Summer a factor on Shingle roofs not lasting as long in US, as it seems to me they get torn off regularly.


I remember 3-Tab roofs that were 40 years old and didn't leak that were only replaced due for aesthetic reasons.

I've seen 2 year old Architectural shingle roofs that deteriorated because of improper installation. 

It's really all relative, but today, I'd say that a properly installed shingle roof (architectural) could last between 25-30 years depending on the weather and regional conditions.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I posted these questions in three other forums, four now.

1. How many roofers have torn off 3-tab shingles that were over 20 years old.

2. How many roofers have torn off dimensional shingles that were over 20 years old.

3. How many roofers have torn off either of the above types that were less than 15 years old.

Dozens of roofers replied saying they had done 1 & 3, one roofer replied saying they had done 2.


----------



## echase (Mar 8, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> I posted these questions in three other forums, four now.
> 
> 1. How many roofers have torn off 3-tab shingles that were over 20 years old.
> 
> ...


Which begs the question: for how long have dimensional shingles been popular?


----------



## InfinityRoofer (Mar 15, 2010)

*Shingle roof durability*

I hear "5-15 years" a lot for asphalt shingles. Some of it depends on how bad you're willing to let a shingled roof get, and how many times you will do spot repairs before replacement. A lot of it depends on the weather, one good hailstorm or windstorm can be the beginning of a not-so-slow decline.

Properly installed in a four-season climate you should be able to get ten years out of a shingled roof if you take care of it and don't get unlucky.:thumbup:


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

InfinityRoofer said:


> I hear "5-15 years" a lot for asphalt shingles. Some of it depends on how bad you're willing to let a shingled roof get, and how many times you will do spot repairs before replacement. A lot of it depends on the weather, one good hailstorm or windstorm can be the beginning of a not-so-slow decline.
> 
> Properly installed in a four-season climate you should be able to get ten years out of a shingled roof if you take care of it and don't get unlucky.:thumbup:


In my area even the 20 yr 3-tabs "not sold in my area anymore" lasted 14 too 17 years.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

echase said:


> Which begs the question: for how long have dimensional shingles been popular?


In my area the first I installed was the early 80's but it was a diamond in the rough.

Mid 90's is when they really started to take off and in the 2000's it's been than norm.


----------



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

Here in Northwest Indiana, We see 12-17 years on a 3 tab, and 22+ on an arch. Im sure just like other places we have 4 seasons... sometimes all in one day. Of course these are averages, nothing like a good hail storm to stir up some business eh?


----------



## dejjanm123 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Hi bpcroofing*

I am Jerald from USA. My roof is a Shingle roof .I installed it four years ago. But now it’s starting to give me trouble.

I think that the guy who has installed it hasn’t done a good work. So if you could suggest me a good person who is good in installing Shingle roofs in USA it will be a great help that you are doing to me.

Your earliest response will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Roof shingle installation is a pretty simple process that can be done in multiple ways depending on the type of shingles being installed. The most common method of roofing shingle installation is done with a nail gun or driving screws in a process that requires time-consuming overlapping followed by nailing or screwing the shingles in place. This method is most commonly used with asphalt, aluminum, and rubber types of shingles; however if you are installing ceramic roof ones, glue is the way to go.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,
shingle roofs are a cheaper roofing option. They are simply an inferior product. Here are some of the ways that asphalt shingles under-perform vs metal roofing:


Material - asphalt shingles are susceptible to corrosion and algae growth and are capable of tearing and flying away during heavy winds and rain. Plus, they can weigh five times more than metal panels per square, putting more strain on the foundation and structure of your home.
Warranty - asphalt shingle warranties are generally limited and in some cases don't even cover necessary repair or replacement
Energy Efficiency - asphalt shingles absorb heat from the sun, transferring that heat directly into your home during the hot summer months, forcing your cooling unit to work on overdrive, and sending your home energy bills sky high.
Environmental Impact - asphalt shingles contribute a significant amount of landfill waste every year since they have a shorter life span and need to be replaced more often. And because of their tendency to absorb heat, they contribute to the urban heat island effect, pollution, smog, and overall energy consumption.


----------

